# Howdy from Texas!



## Velius (Sep 7, 2007)

Hey everybody!

Let’s see, what can I say about myself? Well, I’ve always been an aviation nut! 
I am interested in all kinds of aircraft from the wright flyer to the F-22A or Airbus 380 but it is the WWII warbirds that has always fascinated me the most. I believe they the most beautiful, stylish, and most innovative aircraft ever made. It was these aircraft that ushered in modern aviation as we know it. The more I think about it, the more it amazes me to realize what was accomplished in aircraft design, construction, and technology between 1939 and 1945. I think it’s only right to appreciate these aircraft that has greatly influenced both today’s military and civilian aircraft. 
I’m always looking at sites on the internet to try and learn more about various WWII airplanes and I happened to stumble across this site that I noticed has an aircraft data base (which BTW I haven’t been able to get on. Is there something I’m not doing?). I’m happy to join this site and I hope to learn as much as I can from it.
A few last minute things about me is I’m going to college taking classes in aviation maintenance. I’m in my 4th semester and I hope to get an A&P (Airframe Powerplant) licence soon. I'll also be working for L-3 Communications soon 8) 
Thanks for reading!


----------



## mkloby (Sep 7, 2007)

L-3 used to have the contract to perform maintenance on the T-34Cs and TH-57B/C at NAS Whiting. I don't think they have it anymore, but I'm not sure. When there's a contract change, the same guys just put on a different shirt the next day!

Welcome aboard. This board's getting like the Marine Corps - everyone's from damn Texas!


----------



## ccheese (Sep 7, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, Velius. You'll enjoy the folks here. Lots of Brits
and Aussies, and a Pole or two. Donno 'bout Texans, tho.

Charles


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 7, 2007)

Texans rule, everyone else is just an itch on our horses butt!!!! heh heh

Welcome. I'm in Dallas.


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Sep 7, 2007)

Thor, did you see the eletrical plant fire with flashes of eletricity? I heard about it in the news.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 7, 2007)

Hello Velius, welcome to the forum from sunny South Australia!


----------



## DOUGRD (Sep 7, 2007)

Thorlifter said:


> Texans rule, everyone else is just an itch on our horses butt!!!! heh hehWelcome. I'm in Dallas.


Texas! Texas??? Oh yeah, the 2nd largest state in the union, right?  
Welcome to the forum Velius glad to have you aboard.


----------



## Emac44 (Sep 7, 2007)

Thorlifter said:


> Texans rule, everyone else is just an itch on our horses butt!!!! heh heh
> 
> Welcome. I'm in Dallas.



Oh bullshit Thorlifter. There are Aussies and those who want to be. And that includes Texans. But welcome Velius


----------



## Aussie1001 (Sep 8, 2007)

Welcome from the land down under....
Welcome to the forum nice to have you with us....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 8, 2007)

Velius said:


> A few last minute things about me is I’m going to college taking classes in aviation maintenance. I’m in my 4th semester and I hope to get an A&P (Airframe Powerplant) licence soon. I'll also be working for L-3 Communications soon 8)
> Thanks for reading!



Welcome to the forum. I am an A&P as well. Got my A&P while I was in Army.

Good luck with L3. The company pays well but it is mostly government contracting and they work you to death and dont give any. I know I have experience witht them.


----------



## mkloby (Sep 8, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Welcome to the forum. I am an A&P as well. Got my A&P while I was in Army.
> 
> Good luck with L3. The company pays well but it is mostly government contracting and they work you to death and dont give any. I know I have experience witht them.



That seemed to be the story from the maintainers and riggers also.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 8, 2007)

I really wanted to back to Iraq as a civilian contractor fixing helicopters for L3and I contacted all my friends that were there and they told me that it was not worth it. They said the pay was amazing but by 3 months you were burnt out and were ready to quit.

They also said the company does not care about you either, as long as you are producing.

I had many good friends working as contractors on the Blackhawks at our airfield and they were all laid off (400 of them) because the aircraft all went to Iraq. They were not even given the option of moving to another airfield to work or to go downrange with the company. It was "Thanks for the work...Good bye!"


----------



## Bf109_g (Sep 8, 2007)

Hello there and welcome to the forum, Velius.


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Sep 8, 2007)

How many Blackhawks are lost in battle to the number produced? It's not as high as Vietnam, but I guess Iraq just needs helicopters.


----------



## 130fe (Sep 8, 2007)

Hello everyone I am pretty new to this site as well. Can anyone give me a tutorial on how to start a new post and generally use the site. Sorry for the ignorance, new to this.


----------



## Velius (Sep 8, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Welcome to the forum. I am an A&P as well. Got my A&P while I was in Army.
> 
> Good luck with L3. The company pays well but it is mostly government contracting and they work you to death and dont give any. I know I have experience witht them.



I am working with L-3 as a joint education thing for my school. By doing good progress in the aviation maintenance program at school, L3 reimburses me any money that came out of my pocket to pay for my classes and will completely pay for any others I’ll take (if it applies to the aviation field). There are a few people in my class who has been in the program longer than I have. I've asked them all what they think about the program and I’ve got different answers; some good and others not as good as I’d hoped. Since everyone seems to have their own opinion on it, I’ll just have to work for myself and form my own opinion about it. I’ll start my first day in two days. L-3 will be my first ever job, I’m nervous but excited about it. Well....wish me luck!


----------



## pbfoot (Sep 8, 2007)

130fe said:


> Hello everyone I am pretty new to this site as well. Can anyone give me a tutorial on how to start a new post and generally use the site. Sorry for the ignorance, new to this.


I believe if you go to the warbird forum pick the topic that is applicable to your post and at the top left you should see the thing saying new topic


----------



## 130fe (Sep 8, 2007)

pbfoot,

I got it, thanks a million friend.


----------



## Aggie08 (Sep 9, 2007)

There are plenty of Texans here, welcome to the boards! From Dallas, currently at Texas A&M. The site is great and has loads of good stuff.


----------



## Marcel (Sep 9, 2007)

ccheese said:


> Welcome to the forum, Velius. You'll enjoy the folks here. Lots of Brits
> and Aussies, and a Pole or two. Donno 'bout Texans, tho.
> 
> Charles



..and of course the inevitable dutchies  Welcome Velius!


----------



## Velius (Sep 9, 2007)

Thanks for the welcome everyone!


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 9, 2007)

Soundbreaker Welch? said:


> Thor, did you see the eletrical plant fire with flashes of eletricity? I heard about it in the news.



No, sorry. I don't watch the news. If it doesn't make the internet, I don't hear about it. All the news is is murder, murder, assault, rape, murderer released, child molester found innocent, oh BTW, it's going to rain, murder, rape.........


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 9, 2007)

Emac44 said:


> Oh bullshit Thorlifter. There are Aussies and those who want to be. And that includes Texans. But welcome Velius



Oh your just jealous!!!! ha ha. But you know what? Texas and Austrailia have a ton in common. 

Texas has indians
Australia has aboriganies

Texas has deserts
Australia has deserts

Texas has swamps
Australia has swamps

Texas has alligators
Australia has crocs

Texas has mountains
Australia has mountains (well, big hills anyway)

Texans and Australians both shoot first and ask questions later.

Ok Texas and Australia are equally great!!!!!!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 9, 2007)

What about the Stears and Queers catagory?


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 9, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> What about the Stears and Queers catagory?



Ok

Texas has steers and Australia has, well, whatever is left!!!!  Ya know, it gets lonely in the outback when you only have your mates and a herd of sheep.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 9, 2007)




----------



## Emac44 (Sep 9, 2007)

Thorlifter said:


> Ok
> 
> Texas has steers and Australia has, well, whatever is left!!!!  Ya know, it gets lonely in the outback when you only have your mates and a herd of sheep.



We don't get that lonely in the Outback Thorlifter. We have things to amuse us like listening to old Country Western Music from some Texan strangling a song about his Little Doggies and home on the range. How a Texan mixes up canines on a cooking stove is beyond comprehenion 


And the old joke where this Texan Cowpoke comes down to an outback Cattle Station in North Queensland. Survying the scene the Texan brags about the cattle in Texas how better they were. He brags about the sweet water the cattle drink back at home. He brags about his Land being so fertile. He brags about his Horse and says loudly to all within ear shot that his property back home was so huge. That on his fine Horse he could ride across his property from sun up to sun down and would take 4 days to do it. One old larconic Queensland Bushman who has been listening to this Texan speaks up and says. It takes you 4 days to ride across your property back home? **** mate if I had a horse that ****ing slow I would shoot it


----------



## Aggie08 (Sep 9, 2007)

I've heard a different end to that. The Texan sees a Kangaroo, and says "What's that?" The Aussie nonchalantly says "Oh, that's just a grasshopper." The Texan kept quiet the rest of the trip.

nyuck nyuck


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 10, 2007)

ha ha


----------



## Emac44 (Sep 10, 2007)

I am glad you have a sense of humour Thorlifter. One would have to seeing you come from a City that has on offspin TV Soap about it from the 1980s. Talking about that Thorlifter. How is JR and has Elvis been seen recently?


----------



## Aggie08 (Sep 10, 2007)

Yeah, I mean, I like Dallas and all but it's not known for many things. There are the Cowboys, the TV show, and JFK.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 10, 2007)

I enjoyed Dallas when I was there but then again it was my first time in Dallas so everything was interesting.


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 11, 2007)

Emac44 said:


> I am glad you have a sense of humour Thorlifter. One would have to seeing you come from a City that has on offspin TV Soap about it from the 1980s. Talking about that Thorlifter. How is JR and has Elvis been seen recently?



Ah, if you can't laugh at your self, then make sure you make others feel equally worthless!!!!! ha ha ha


JR is good but he needs to go to the Hairclub for men. I saw Elvis the other day, but he was talking about Roo's and Vegamite. Do you have an explanation for this?


----------

